# For those in the Philadelphia, PA area



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a _Debella Dog Walk_ on Sunday May 6th from 10AM - 2PM. 

Here is a link to more about it
WMGK Dog Walk

I think the rescue I belong to (G.R.A.P.E) will be apart of this event and I am going to try my best to get there as well.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like a good time Rob but I will be in Kentucky next weekend. Have a great time though. Hope they get a large turnout.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I am now heading to this event. It is going to be great weather today for it as well..


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well this whole dog walk and dog rescue awareness event that one of the local Philadelphia radio stations put on was a huge success. There were so many people there that the Park Service Police had to start turning people away.

Here are 2 pictures of G.R.A.P.E Rescue's table. We were a success because we were the only dog rescue selling food (Hot Dogs and Ice Cream).


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That is wonderful!!! I'm sure you had a wonderful time!!!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

They certainly had great weather (even if it was a bit chilly.) I'll have to try to get to it next year.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great job!

Congrats!

SJ


----------

